# Bath - Bristol.



## sned (Jul 22, 2009)

Without wanting to jump the gun and jinx everything - what's the cheapest way to get to Bristol (daily) from Bath? Not including by bike cos I don't have and can't afford one! 

Got an interview in Brizzle on Monday you see. Seems like the sort of place that, well, isn't too picky about who they employ.. which suits me! 

Are there any special offer things they do on the trains or buses? 

Ta.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

You could probably get a season ticket. I reckon train is your best bet, but then, buses make me sick.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd get a train weekly season ticket.  I think they're 20-30 quid or so.  The bus takes an hour and cost about the same.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2009)

X39 bus still runs I believe. that'll be your cheapest option.
Can't bunk the train any more as they have ticket barriers at temple meads.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 22, 2009)

I could take you on my boat, but it'll take about 4 hours each way


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the bus, used to get a bus from bath to bristol everyday as I was at school in Brislington, which isn't really bristol, still took 45 minutes to get there, the centre  of town was another 20 minutes away, I doubt they have got quicker in 20 odd years, traffic is likely to be heavier too


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the bus, used to get a bus from bath to bristol everyday as I was at school in Brislington, which isn't really bristol, still took 45 minutes to get there, the centre  of town was another 20 minutes away, I doubt they have got quicker in 20 odd years, traffic is likely to be heavier too


yeah, but for a one-off interview, it's the cheapest. if the OP gets the job, then a season ticket on the train i sthe best bet.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Crispy said:


> yeah, but for a one-off interview, it's the cheapest. if the OP gets the job, then a season ticket on the train i sthe best bet.



i thought he was talking about commuting  

my bad...etc


----------



## mattie (Jul 22, 2009)

From memory, not a colossal amount in it between bus and train - day return on train 5.90 off-peak, 6.80 peak, I think bus is around the same but it's been a while.

There's a southwest bus ticket which is 7.50 (I think) that you can use for any number of journeys in the southwest (all the way down to Cornwall!)  - not sure if you'd need a connecting service anywhere.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2009)

Everyone I work with who uses public transport for the journey uses the train.


----------



## mattie (Jul 22, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Everyone I work with who uses public transport for the journey uses the train.



15 minutes as opposed to an hour for the bus - and no traipsing through the outskirts of Keynesham to depress you first thing in the morning.


----------



## sned (Jul 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> From memory, not a colossal amount in it between bus and train - day return on train 5.90 off-peak, 6.80 peak, I think bus is around the same but it's been a while.
> 
> There's a southwest bus ticket which is 7.50 (I think) that you can use for any number of journeys in the southwest (all the way down to Cornwall!)  - not sure if you'd need a connecting service anywhere.



Yeah, the train does seem like the most attractive option. When are peak times?

May get a young persons rail card...

Will probably get the train for the interview tbh. out of laziness and not wanting to be late.


----------



## mattie (Jul 22, 2009)

sned said:


> Yeah, the train does seem like the most attractive option. When are peak times?
> 
> May get a young persons rail card...
> 
> Will probably get the train for the interview tbh. out of laziness and not wanting to be late.



Before half nine and (I think) between 3:30pm and 6:00pm - could stand to be corrected.  The line into London is a sod for this, as there are grades of fare for each half-hour around peak on longer journeys.

Bus is quite reliable but not great preparation to be sat for an hour or so, especially if you hit a bit of traffic.

Wouldn't your expenses be paid if yo were going for interview?  Limo all the way.


----------



## sned (Jul 22, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I'd get a train weekly season ticket.  I think they're 20-30 quid or so.  The bus takes an hour and cost about the same.



According to the season ticket calculator on the National Rail site, a 7 day ticket is £30.80. Saves about a quid on buying a return 5 days a week but then every quid is important nowadays. Aaaand, i might be doing some stewarding at Ashton Gate so I could use it then - works out nicely.. kind of.


----------



## sned (Jul 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> Before half nine and (I think) between 3:30pm and 6:00pm - could stand to be corrected.  The line into London is a sod for this, as there are grades of fare for each half-hour around peak on longer journeys.
> 
> Bus is quite reliable but not great preparation to be sat for an hour or so, especially if you hit a bit of traffic.
> 
> Wouldn't your expenses be paid if yo were going for interview?  Limo all the way.



Damn, interview's at 9:30 

I doubt they'll pay my expenses for the interview!


----------



## big eejit (Jul 22, 2009)

Road between Bris and Bath is ridiculous. Train is the only way to go. If you don't have a bike as you say.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

sned said:


> Damn, interview's at 9:30
> 
> I doubt they'll pay my expenses for the interview!



they should!  ask anyway, don't ask. don't get


----------



## sned (Jul 23, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Road between Bris and Bath is ridiculous. Train is the only way to go. If you don't have a bike as you say.



I would cycle if i had a bike.. and if the hours were better. don't fancy cycling along the bristol-bath psychopath at 9pm in december (if i get the job!).




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> they should! ask anyway, don't ask. don't get



True say. Didn't want to risk pissing them off or owt. Really need this job. It'll be worth the 6 quid if i get it.. if not, perhaps then i'll ask for reimbursement!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

sned said:


> I would cycle if i had a bike.. and if the hours were better. don't fancy cycling along the bristol-bath psychopath at 9pm in december (if i get the job!).
> 
> 
> 
> True say. Didn't want to risk pissing them off or owt. Really need this job. It'll be worth the 6 quid if i get it.. if not, perhaps then i'll ask for reimbursement!



usually pretty standard to get re-imbursed ime, mind you, I never got back the expenses from a job interview last year, they said they'd send me a cheque 

they did offer me the job, but luckily I had 2 job offers and took the other one, never sure if I made the right decision tbf


----------



## sned (Jul 23, 2009)

This would be the first time that i haven't walked to work (aside from getting the train from Fratton to Pompey Central when i was lazy and at uni!)

I think i'm overly paranoid about asking for things like that.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 4, 2009)

The bus is shit unless you have a season ticket.  For a one off, it's cheaper for me to get a return on the train than a single on the bus (got a young persons rail card tho) and it takes about a fifth of the time....

If you can get into Bath station through the gates you can bunk the trains, just gota wait until there's no one on them.  Say you're going to Cardiff and you aint paying and they'll chuck you off at Bristol and you can nip out the back entrance.  Not always that easy though.  First Late Western can be bellends.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 5, 2009)

get a bike, it'll be cheaper in the long run. You can get one in bristol for £30 from local social centers/ bike workshops...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 5, 2009)

Or a scooter...

North Bristol to Charlotte Street, 20 mins in the rush hour.


----------

